# Advice needed on current fencing that has barbed wire



## adams86 (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi,

I am getting my two ND whether babies in the spring and Have built my barn and will have a secure pen area in front of the barn. Next to this I have around and acre and a half of hilly type area that I would like to be able to have the goats roam around in during the day when I let them out there. The previous owner has this whole area surrounded by t-post fencing that consists of 3 foot high wire mesh along the bottom and then 4 strands of barbed wire along the top. There are areas were the barbed wire has failed and the deer can jump over.

Question- If I repair the barbed wire everywhere, would this be ok for the goats or will they hurt themselves on this setup? (see attached pic)





  








fencing




__
adams86


__
Dec 10, 2018








If not, what do you all suggest? It seems like a very difficult and time intensive task to take down all the barbed wire and replace it with proper fencing along the top. I am thinking maybe I should just put up all new t-posts in a smaller area within this and put 4-5 foot wire mesh fending around it. This way I have two layers of protection in case they get out?

Any thoughts and suggestions welcome!

Don


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It depends on the goats but I would assume that they will be very busy browsing the 1 acre pasture and won't be testing the fence line. It wouldn't be a good option for their smaller pen attached to their shelter but for the large pasture I would give it a try and see how they do before investing in an improvement!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The picture isn’t showing up for me so I’m going off what I’m picturing in my mind lol
They shouldn’t hurt themselves. All my fences around here are barbwire for the cows and when I let the goats out they go right threw them, which is fine they just go to another section of the ranch, and no one has been hurt except for a doe with a terrible low hanging udder. What I would be worried about more, depending on what is on the other side of the fence (if it’s just open and they can’t eat the neighbors rose bushes) is dogs or other animals. Personally what I would do is fix the barbwire. I’m not sure how many wires you have going on but make sure they are fairly close together and buy a hot fence unit. That has been the best investment yet! It not only has kept goats in, but it once kept stray dogs out.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I would do as @Jessica84 suggested with the electric fence. A low line to keep the small goats away from the 4 x 4 fencing, so they won't get through it or stuck in it.
A high line to stop jumping over from them or predators.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I agree with Dwarf and Jessica, my Nigi Hybrid makes short work of 40 inch fences, the only thing that stopped him was the hot wire. Im skeptical of the barb wire, but I think it would deter them for sure.


----------

